# JoLain Babies



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are my Cory (Ch. Come See corrina vom Salzetal ROM) and Rio (Ch. Dejas River of Dreams) pups. They were whelped on November 14th. They are now 3 .5 weeks old. 3 boy (Smokey, London and PErry) and 2 girls (Crystal and Mystic).
They are really starting to get around like little dogs.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Joan,
I love the last picture, how cute is that??!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, they are so precious!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh how adorable, London is giving me that look like he wants to come home with me. Yup Riley & Monte agree another brother would do them just fine.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Joan! Chocolates are absolutely adored around here, so some of these gals are going to go nuts.

I just love this litter! That last picture of Smokey is adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW JOAN..... YOUR TOPAZ LITTER IS JUST PRECIOUS. I LOVE THEM ALL!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What beauties!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Joan, these are truly gems!!!! if I were up for a third my eyes shot right to London! what a beauty


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable! I love the last picture!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Very cute furbabies! What lovely colors! The last picture is so adorable!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

They are so cute!! I'll take the last puppy in a hot second! Love that little white chin!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Such cuties!All of these puppies are simply adorable!I love London,Perry and of course--Crystal! Look at the chocolates.......I think Paige wants a chocolate boy......whoo!Paige!:attentionaige-------your Christmas chocolate is over here!:attention:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

All these new puppies coming this time of year is really making the MHS flare up! Darling babies Joan! Mmmmm....all I want for Christmas is a puppy! Anyone of these ~ they are all so sweet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

VERY CUTE! :baby:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm, that London is just precious. Of course I DO need a chocolate for my Havanese color progression (white/cream - tan/cream - CHOCOLATE!!)

Your puppies are beautiful Joan.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Just my kind of hav babies.....the ones named for jewelry! They are all just precious!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I always wanted a choclate .. How adorable .. Thanks for sharing and taking some of the pressure of Kimberly ..
Now we want more puppy pictures !!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow all the fabulous puppies, great for the MHS. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, they are all so beautiful. I especially love the dk brown pup with the blaze of his face and eyebrows.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

..These puppies would make GREAT stocking stuffers!!! :bounce:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes---I could use a few stocking stuffers!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The great thing about the brindles is that they get prettier as they age! Nice litter! Is the darker one a gold or a silver brindle? From my screen it looks like you have one of each.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What an adorable litter! I love their faces, so sweet. Perry and London are my favorite in this group. I love their facial markings. So cute!

Wanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What lovely babies Joan!!!

I am in love with little London, is he a chocolate?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joan what absolutely gorgeous puppies! I love them all!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a lovely little litter! :baby:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Stunning!! Absolutely Stunning little pups - I LOVE Chocolates! Congratulations


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think I have been really good this year Santa......just in case he is reading this!!!!!!!!!!! Stocking stuffer would be great!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Joan~ They're precious! What cuties, especially that little snoozy guy at the end. What bliss! Thanks for sharing your gorgeous litter w/us.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are the You Tubes of the babies Joan posted on her list.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh my I love the little wiggling yet they aren't sturdy enough to run around! So cute!!! Does not help the MHS though.

Okay, Daddy's favorite but there appears to be one or two below that want that position as well!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting the videos!Those puppies are all just adorable!They have the cutest markings......

The fainting is funny too!ound:


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*JoLain babies*

Thanks for all the comments on the babies. They are really starting to get cute. Colors: London is a sable with white feet, London is a chocolate & tan, Smokey is a black and silver brindle - that is the three boys. The girls are Crystal and she is a black and tan tri and Mystic is a black and white parti.
They will be 4 weeks old on Dec 12th.
You can see Mom and Dad on my website at www.jolainhavanese.com

Here is another picture from this morning.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry - Perry is a sable with white feet - It would pay to read these BEFORE I hit send!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just love the videos of puppies, they look like such happy, fat little guys. 
I think I can tell who is daddy's favorite.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Beautiful litter, how proud you must be.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Too cute !!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Joan, what beautiful puppies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I love your puppy videos! Such cuties!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL litter!!!! Ahhh......just precious! ALL these gorgeous pups here lately are killin' me! lol I'll take London and Crystal in my stocking!  hehe.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for the video's even DH was looking for London :biggrin1:

Please tell me London is the most hyper and active one of the litter, I need another one with attitude.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Joan, ohh they are sooo beautiful. I too am in love with London Leeann. But if you brought him home he would be close enough to visit. Would you want 3 boys? Alas, my allergies have been bugging me lately which has quieted my MHS ever so slightly-- But if I ever did get a third - I really think I want a girl this time.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy on my 3rd I will not be looking at gender or color, I am enjoying agility sooo much with Riley that I know my next will be for agility as well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, 
Woo hoo! Me as well! I just remind myself I have to live with the dog the other 6 days of the week  I was also told to learn all your handling moves on a slower dog 

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beautiful litter you have. Thanks for sharing the pictures and videos with us.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

What gorgeous puppies!!!


----------

